# Sinker oak



## sprucegum (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm working on my office/man cave and was running a little close on the yellow birch that I'm using. Went digging in the shed and came up with some sinker oak that I milled in 2017. It's been warming up in the shop for a couple weeks so thought I would plane a little. It's like no other oak I have ever worked with, pretty light weight and not as slivery. Color is a little funky to. These pieces will be a rail and stile frame for a behind the bar mirror. I've got some wider ones for a book shelf.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 20, 2022)

Black Oak?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 24, 2022)

That ought to show off nicely. Is all cut at quartersawn or just picked out the quartersawn?


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 24, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That ought to show off nicely. Is all cut at quartersawn or just picked out the quartersawn?


I attempted to get as much qs lumber as possible without creating a lot of waste. The ones in the picture are the corners left after cutting the true qs, they are more riff sawn than quarter but still show some nice rays. Thinking of trying to work in some of the live edge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Black Oak?


I believe it is red oak, black from 60 years in the mud on the bottom of a mill pond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

